# 3 week old screaming constantly and wanting to feed every hour all day long: normal?!



## lilly77

i'm so stressed out, :cry: she seems so unhappy!!! 

Her symptoms are:

She screams all the time when not held/fed/rocked

When rocked she's happy for a while if she's got her dummy in but lets out screams every now and then as if she's in pain

Gets hiccups daily, coughs a little bit too

Furiously rooting and sucking for anything, dummy, breast, my arm etc...

Wants to feed all the time, every hour/half hour - doesn't cry after feeds though, is usually chilled for about 5 mins after feed then starts to cry

Nappies normal

Nighttime sleeping - surprisingly good, only wakes once or twice for feeds

What is going on?! Can anyone give me any advice? Is it normal for babies to scream ALL the time?!
I tried having her in the sling at home so she's close to me but she screamed all through that and wouldn't even have her dummy to console her.

We have tried Dentinox and Colief with no joy :-( I am in tears for the 2nd day running now I just don't know whats wrong with her :cry:


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Awww the first months can be a race to find the cures the whole time babe, aiden fed lit every 1.45 hrs til we weaned him at 4 months was a proper guzzler, no other milk made any diff!! My friends LO had colic and co lief was a savior for her xx


----------



## lilly77

we've tried colief for 2 days now but she seems to be getting worse... she just seems to be in such pain! 
I am exclusively BF and wondering if it's my breast milk that's the problem... diet etc.. though i'm eating all good foods.

Everyone just seems to have such chilled out babies that hardly cry and mine just seems so angry and in pain :cry: my DS was exactly the same for months I can't believe I am going through this again.

When she screams she goes red in the face, furiously scratches her cheeks and looks to be in serious pain... i don't know what to do :-(


----------



## wishingonastar

They have standard growth spurts at approx 3 weeks, 6 weeks, 4 months and 6 months...feeding increases for a day or so as a result but will then settle down :hugs:

Crying at a specific time period every day can indicate colic/trapped wind


----------



## MommyMika

Mine gets like this when I drink caffeine... super gassy and in pain :(

Oval worked better for us, and then no caffeine once I realized lol.

I'd speak to your Dr./midwife.. maybe it's reflux?

Huge hugs... I know how horrible it is to see your baby in pain :(


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Not wanting to put ideas into your head but just incase it may be an issue (I wish I had known about it sooner) my LO has silent reflux which caused furious feeding every hour, he would gulp but pull off like he was in pain (this was the acid burning his throat but the milk soothed it), excessive hiccuping, congestion and choking sounds when laid down, also gulping, and I held him for the first 5 weeks as I couldnt lay him flat, but you say he is ok at night, my LO was a bit better at night but I remember having to pace up and down holding him upright until he fell into a deep sleep, they do say though acid production is lesser at night. My LO also had colic from 6pm-10pm everynight, would kick and scream until exhausted. Also, diagnosed with cows milk protein intolerance, a specialised formula has sorted this out.

Its tough for everyone up until 8 weeks or more then you kind of find your feet and find whats normal for your LO and what isnt.. trial and error this parenting malarky! x


----------



## gezma

I'm really sorry i can't offer any advice, other than taking him to your GP or health visitor (if she is any good), and see what they have to say.. 
if you aren't happy with what they've said go again and again until you are happy with the outcome and something has been done for your poor poor little one.. 
for the time being though, cuddles is the key until it gets easier, it's horrible seeing them in pain, it breaks my heart, but it must be hard for LO new to this world and not a clue what's going on.. so lots of cuddles and TLC..


----------



## Lululucious89

my son at that age was a guzzler! on the breast a few times per hour although I didnt have the crying and screaming issue have you spoke to ur HV

( my son also suffered from silent reflux but only started getting symptoms of it at about 2 1/2 months old defo sounds like that could be an option i'd reccomend ou see ur doctor and not HV as I found the dr got dtraight to the point)


----------



## violetsky

My lo was like that early on - she had to be bf every 50 mins to 1hr or she would scream the house don, and dont even think about putting her in her basket LOL.

I think some babies are just a bit more high maintenance than others.

Also at first I had oversupply issues with the boobs and LO was taking in too much foremilk which gave her evil wind :( Maybe that's your problem?


----------



## Emmy1987

Have you tried dentinox colic drops? They're the only thing that will work for my LO, she's a different baby now! Try infacol and gripe water too if you haven't already. 

Could be colic or reflux or just a growth spurt, mine was the same at three weeks and we tried everything to narrow down what could be wrong. Try sitting LO up after feeding for 20 mins or so and prop up the mattress so they're slightly elevated, that can help reflux. 

If not, see your GP or HV, it's what they're there for, if they fob you off, ask for a second opinion!


----------



## Farie

It could well be a growth spurt, however it does sound a little like reflux, particularly the fact colief is making it worse.

I'd keep a good record of the crying/feeding etc and try and go and see your GP or HV in the next few days.

Ranitadene or Omeprazol are the best things to help a reflux baby if other methods _(like cot elevation, keeping LO upright for 30 mins after feeding, allowing LO to sleep in a bouncer or swing. Baby wearing in a moby is wonderful and gives you hands free time too)_ dont work.


----------



## winterleaves

Elijah was the same, even now he wont go two hours without a breastfeed :dohh: I dont think we could put him down til he was 4months he just wanted to be in my arms 24/7

I found that certain foods I ate would give him wind and make him really uncomfortable caffeine apples/ fresh juice, esp oj, broccoli I don't eat dairy but I know dairy is common cause of wind in breastfed babies. It may be best to keep a record of what you ate on days he is really bad and try cutting out things to see if that helps.


----------



## Lover

My son was like that for the first 6 weeks and then started going longer between feeds. I found if he was crying it was either because he was hungry, had wind or wanted to sleep on me. Co-sleeping really helped me sleep more and LO was a lot more settled too. Don't forget she'll be growth spurting every few days so it's best to just feed when she wants it, even if that's only 10 mins after her last feed. Also it's not recommended to use a dummy until around 6-8 weeks so your baby doesn't compensate dummy for food. Hope that helps x


----------



## lilly77

thanks everyone :flower: after an awful morning, lots of tears from me and LO ... we went to see MW and HV today who've suggested that it be reflux.. have booked GP appointment. They also think I should see a cranial osteopath which i'll be looking in to. they don't think it's a feeding issue as she settles as night and sleeps fairly long stretches. We already have a wedge under the cot which might be soothing the reflux at night. Also her wanting to feed all the time is a symptom as the milk soothes the throat.

Poor HV probably thought I was a nutcase crying throughout the whole visit!!

I just want my baby to be happy


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

I'm having this problem now with my LO. For the past week or so he's been like this. 
He eats so much that I can't even keep up breastfeeding him. I have to supplement with formula as well now. =( It might be a growth spurt but geez.


----------

